# Ok Sissy’s.. Dawgs beat LSU by 10..



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Who wants to make an Avatar bet? Dawgs roll!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Come on Bammers.. 

Spurs? King Killer Delete??? 

I ain’t scared! I’ll give any of you 10 points..

Avatar bet for a week!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Bring it boys!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Voltards are welcome too!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

LS who by only 10 wow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Lots of big talk.. 

Here’s your chance..

Go Dawgs!! Bunch of sissies!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> LS who by only 10 wow



Bring it!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bring it!


Georgia should beat them by30 atleast


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> LS who by only 10 wow


The line is 8...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Georgia should beat them by30 atleast


Bama just beat Arkansas by 30.. And allowed 30...

Arkansas!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

LS who will not beat Georgia but they better do it by more than ten


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama just beat Arkansas by 30.. And allowed 30...
> 
> Arkansas!!!


Yep and old nick said he wasn’t happy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Georgia should beat them by30 atleast


You scared??


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

I watch Georgia as much as you do and Georgia was not that good against mizzzo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> LS who will not beat Georgia but they better do it by more than ten


You need more? How about 14??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I watch Georgia as much as you do and Georgia was not that good against mizzzo



So bet me! I guess I shouldn’t give ANY points then..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Any takers??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Lots of talk!!


As usual...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You scared??


Nope it’s like this if bama does loose you have only taken almost 40 years. Give me a break Georgia had to get Kirby from where. That’s what got you last year over confidence. They quiet and as far as the refs Bama just played the game. You didn’t score in the second half and it still 2 and 26. You don’t quit. The only reason Georgia lost was because they got cocky like they always do. Georgia can beat bama but they got to get it in there head to win. Them being second should drive them and it they got to get better. Just like Bama they got to get better to. It only takes one play. Last year proved it. ..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Nope it’s like this if bama does loose you have only taken almost 40 years. Give me a break Georgia had to get Kirby from where. That’s what got you last year over confidence. They quiet and as far as the refs Bama just played the game. You didn’t score in the second half and it still 2 and 26. You don’t quit. The only reason Georgia lost was because they got cocky like they always do. Georgia can beat bama but they got to get it in there head to win. Them being second should drive them and it they got to get better. Just like Bama they got to get better to. It only takes one play. Last year proved it. ..


I never played a Down last season.

We didn’t get Kirby from anywhere. He was a Dawg and still a Dawg! We brought our boy home!

Excuses is all I hear from Bammers. The mighty Bama and it’s fans are worried. I’m not!

Let’s bet...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Any takers??


Not going to happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Nope it’s like this if bama does loose you have only taken almost 40 years. Give me a break Georgia had to get Kirby from where. That’s what got you last year over confidence. They quiet and as far as the refs Bama just played the game. You didn’t score in the second half and it still 2 and 26. You don’t quit. The only reason Georgia lost was because they got cocky like they always do. Georgia can beat bama but they got to get it in there head to win. Them being second should drive them and it they got to get better. Just like Bama they got to get better to. It only takes one play. Last year proved it. ..


40 years. Odds are on your side!! Why not bet?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I never played a Down last season.
> 
> We didn’t get Kirby from anywhere. He was a Dawg and still a Dawg! We brought our boy home!
> 
> Excuses is all I hear from Bammers. The mighty Bama and it’s fans are worried. I’m not!


Kirby went to coaching school at Bama . He learned what to and how coach at Bama. What is it five National Championship ring in nine years. You have not won a National Championship in 38 years. It has take Saban ten years to build a program. It’s going to take Kirby a while and you guys need to worry about Florida. But the telling will be when we can compare how much Georgia beats LSU and if Bama beat LSU what’s the difference in the point spread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> But the telling will be when we can compare how much Georgia beats LSU and if Bama beat LSU what’s the difference in the point spread


So I don’t need to give any points?

Heads up bet? Win or lose?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> But the telling will be when we can compare how much Georgia beats LSU and if Bama beat LSU what’s the difference in the point spread




Now that would be a good avatar bet as Slayer isn't likely to get any hits on Lsu


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 40 years. Odds are on your side!! Why not bet?


They need to be. The year before Georgia won the National Championship in 1980 who was the National Champions in 1979 Alabama. Alabama has won 17 National Championship titles and how many do the Dawgs have? I got some Bama Cream for you????


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Remember any team can be beaten on any given day


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I got some Bama Cream for you????


Does that Cream come with a spoon full of “I’m scared”? Sure sounds like it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Remember any team can be beaten on any given day


So.... Is that a “no” to the bet?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does that Cream come with a spoon full of “I’m scared”? Sure sounds like it!


Not me I don’t bet. The odds are with you?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2018)

I am afraid


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I watch Georgia as much as you do and Georgia was not that good against mizzzo


Or SC, or UT lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

LSU by 10,,,,the beagles will be in the dawg house,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2018)

OK Slayer, since no one wants to have fun with this, I’m in. The only thing is we do this like men.......no points. I’ve had an feeling about this game anyway.
I ALMOST took LSU in the pickems since it’s in Death Valley.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now that would be a good avatar bet as Slayer isn't likely to get any hits on Lsu



I’ll take LSU and 14,,,,definitely,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dadgum, Slayer done got so tired of making fun of the Vols he started bullying hisseff..HA!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

You Dawg fans do know that bulldogs get that funky smell in the folds of their skin right?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

You Know I dont drink Likker and I dont bet on football. I think the dawgs will take LS Who. But by how much


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Nope it’s like this if bama does loose you have only taken almost 40 years. Give me a break Georgia had to get Kirby from where. That’s what got you last year over confidence. They quiet and as far as the refs Bama just played the game. You didn’t score in the second half and it still 2 and 26. You don’t quit. The only reason Georgia lost was because they got cocky like they always do. Georgia can beat bama but they got to get it in there head to win. Them being second should drive them and it they got to get better. Just like Bama they got to get better to. It only takes one play. Last year proved it. ..


Tyler Simmons wasn’t offsides. We played against bama and the refs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2018)

This game will put things in perspective for a lot of fans of other teams as well as Dawgs. Go Dawgs!!! Corn dogs going down!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 10, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Yep and old nick said he wasn’t happy


He's never happy. What's your point?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> He's never happy. What's your point?


It will get fixed


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Bammers..
> 
> Spurs? King Killer Delete???
> 
> ...


ill take your ten. i dont mind wearing a dog avatar for a week?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

I’ll wear a beagle avatar for a week,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

Just bet Avatars on which team beats Lsu by the largest margin of points. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

Since y'all both too scared to play the other!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

seems like slayer sissied out. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> seems like slayer sissied out. ?



Lights are out at the trailer park. He'll be back soon! ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I never played a Down last season.
> 
> We didn’t get Kirby from anywhere. He was a Dawg and still a Dawg! We brought our boy home!
> 
> ...





SpotandStalk said:


> Lights are out at the trailer park. He'll be back soon! ?


when did he ever have power?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> when did he ever have power?


looks like slayer don't want any of it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

I think Georgia will cover the spread. If they could finally put a complete game together, it would be by


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2018)

But why even worry about it, maybe if we lose we want have face the Juggernaut from T Town.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 11, 2018)

I think GA will play it’s best game on Saturday


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm thinking that too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2018)

I think the Ga. O line finally gets exposed in this one. This is the best defense they've faced so far. Hate to say it, I'm going with LSU in this one


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think the Ga. O line finally gets exposed in this one. This is the best defense they've faced so far. Hate to say it, I'm going with LSU in this one



The Georgia O line gets a couple guys back this week. Big Country is the only O lineman out. I think the Dawgs throw the ball to Set up the run this week. I had my doubts about it last week but I’m liking my Dawgs more and more as we get towards game day. Godwin came back last week. Swift running with authority again. I think we can out score them in an ugly game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> seems like slayer sissied out. ?





SpotandStalk said:


> Lights are out at the trailer park. He'll be back soon! ?




Slayer doesn't sissy out of anything! I've actually been doing work so I can take a long weekend and chase a certain whitetail that's been showing up on my cameras daily..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think the Ga. O line finally gets exposed in this one. This is the best defense they've faced so far. Hate to say it, I'm going with LSU in this one




Sounds like you want in on the Avatar bet!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 11, 2018)

Close game through 3 and the dawgs run with it in the 4th. Offense will have 400+ yds. Chaney is about to open a can on them. We haven't had to show anything yet to the bottom feeders. That changes this week and we look like a Dawg team finally.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 11, 2018)

Not a huge fan of Chaney, but I like his establish the run mindset


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

Here's the list for "Who's In" I got for the Avatar Bet..

Kind Killer Delete
Matty6
S&S Thug
The Swamp Yankee
MGuthrie
BuckNasty

Anyone else want a piece of this pie??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer doesn't sissy out of anything! I've actually been doing work so I can take a long weekend and chase a certain whitetail that's been showing up on my cameras daily..



What's she look like?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer doesn't sissy out of anything! I've actually been doing work so I can take a long weekend and chase a certain whitetail that's been showing up on my cameras daily..


its that the secret night time hunting spot near suwannee. ?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm in on the Dawg side. I have full confidence in them this week


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's the list for "Who's In" I got for the Avatar Bet..
> 
> Kind Killer Delete
> Matty6
> ...



Ok so you're betting Uga will beat Lsu by a larger margin than Bama?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> its that the secret night time hunting spot near suwannee. ?



Oh No... I'll be sneaking onto his main land.. 



SpotandStalk said:


> What's she look like?




It's a "He"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh No... I'll be sneaking onto his main land..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should be fine day or night hunting. i heard from a nole that hes on oxygen. likely cant keep up chaaing after you. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you want in on the Avatar bet!


.              If dawgs win I'll put up a UGA avy until they lose. If LSU wins you put up a buckeye avy till THEY lose?  Put me in whatever you decide


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's the list for "Who's In" I got for the Avatar Bet..
> 
> Kind Killer Delete
> Matty6
> ...


Im in for LSU,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Im in for LSU,,,,


Missed myself in the list,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Missed myself in the list,,,,




Swamp Yankee!! You're there!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Already have got the avatar,just in case,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> .              If dawgs win I'll put up a UGA avy until they lose. If LSU wins you put up a buckeye avy till THEY lose?  Put me in whatever you decide



Ohio State shouldn't lose until the playoffs. It won't be until they get in the playoffs that they actually play someone.. 

I'll wear a Buckeye for 2 weeks!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Im in for LSU,,,,


Dude, pulling for LSU is not helping your yankee status down here. Going to have to start calling you a Floridian foe long.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ohio State shouldn't lose until the playoffs. It won't be until they get in the playoffs that they actually play someone..
> 
> I'll wear a Buckeye for 2 weeks!


Michigan is looking pretty good this year. If the bucks get past them I think they'll have something for Bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Michigan is looking pretty good this year. If the bucks get past them I think they'll have something for Bama


i agree. if yall beat Michigan we should all call it a day and give up?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Dude, pulling for LSU is not helping your yankee status down here. Going to have to start calling you a Floridian foe long.


????just like getting the beagles fans goat,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Michigan is looking pretty good this year. If the bucks get past them I think they'll have something for Bama


MI is too wishy washy,,,,OSU will beat us,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Dude, pulling for LSU is not helping your yankee status down here. Going to have to start calling you a Floridian foe long.


No snowbird status for me,even if I could afford it,,,,????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Michigan is looking pretty good this year. If the bucks get past them I think they'll have something for Bama



I would have more faith in Mark Richt beating OSU than Harbaugh!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would have more faith in Mark Richt beating OSU than Harbaugh!


Agreed,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!Beat LSU!

Have a good weekend fellas, I'm about to head to hunting camp and I'll be back on Tuesday to see all of those UGA Avatars! Good luck to everyone heading out for Muzzleoader opener tomorrow!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!Beat LSU!
> 
> Have a good weekend fellas, I'm about to head to hunting camp and I'll be back on Tuesday to see all of those UGA Avatars! Good luck to everyone heading out for Muzzleoader opener tomorrow!


have fun. kill elfiiiiis buck?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!Beat LSU!
> 
> Have a good weekend fellas, I'm about to head to hunting camp and I'll be back on Tuesday to see all of those UGA Avatars! Good luck to everyone heading out for Muzzleoader opener tomorrow!


Good lucks buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> have fun. kill elfiiiiis buck?


????


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2018)

My co worker in Red Stick sent me a text : “Geaux Tigers!”
But when SIRI read the message she said “Jokes Tigers”

I wonder if she knows something?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 12, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think the Ga. O line finally gets exposed in this one. This is the best defense they've faced so far. Hate to say it, I'm going with LSU in this one


Kinda feel that way too, but gut says pups win


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer doesn't sissy out of anything! I've actually been doing work so I can take a long weekend and chase a certain whitetail that's been showing up on my cameras daily..


Let's see it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Let's see it


Post #75 in the Go Dawgs thread..

I’ve got crap for internet down at camp. I could show tons of pics I got today. Not the biggest deer I have for sure. But the oldest and I have tons of history with him. His mount will look great with the 10 I shot last year during archery. Especially considering he was standing next to the 10 when I put an arrow thru him


----------



## bullgator (Oct 12, 2018)

Pop a big’un Slayer.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 13, 2018)

Hope ** is right. Will see th his afternoon. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

I love how Minnesota is hanging with Ohio State in the third quarter


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

I guess Ohio State is saving their self for the dreaded Michigan


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Bama what I've already hung 50 on Minnesota and the first 2 quarters and it would've been over with


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Auburn and Fla are both getting beat in the 3rd quarter. We will have no trouble with them if we show up ready to play.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I guess Ohio State is saving their self for the dreaded Michigan


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I love how Minnesota is hanging with Ohio State in the third quarter


Hope Minn beats em,,,,prolly wont though,,,,


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I love how Minnesota is hanging with Ohio State in the third quarter


And McGutherie was ragging Bummers about  Our Kansas Saw


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

whos gonna design slayers avatar?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

bucknasty??


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> whos gonna design slayers avatar?


I’ve gotta good one for him,,,,


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 13, 2018)

Maybe a Power "T"?


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 13, 2018)

Paging slayer to his own trash talk thread......


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does that Cream come with a spoon full of “I’m scared”? Sure sounds like it!


Yep I’m scared . The bull Dawgs should have been


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Well it’s all over but crying ?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

I told you so!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

The dawgs got a smack down,,,,no need for the avatar,but Slayer will need one,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The dawgs got a smack down,,,,no need for the avatar,but Slayer will need one,,,,


I dont bet . But he lost


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The Georgia O line gets a couple guys back this week. Big Country is the only O lineman out. I think the Dawgs throw the ball to Set up the run this week. I had my doubts about it last week but I’m liking my Dawgs more and more as we get towards game day. Godwin came back last week. Swift running with authority again. I think we can out score them in an ugly game. Go Dawgs!


You were right about one thing. It was an ugly game


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ohio State shouldn't lose until the playoffs. It won't be until they get in the playoffs that they actually play someone..
> 
> I'll wear a Buckeye for 2 weeks!


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 14, 2018)

Go dogs. Lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where’s Slayers avatar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

_The dawgs this mng,,,,_


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 14, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> LS who will not beat Georgia but they better do it by more than ten



Do NOT take stock tips from this man!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Boudreaux said:


> Do NOT take stock tips from this man!


? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You were right about one thing. It was an ugly game


What are you tge football prophet? Get out of here buckeye.........?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What are you tge football prophet? Get out of here buckeye.........?


????


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What are you tge football prophet? Get out of here buckeye.........?


My crystal ball is wise


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> My crystal ball is wise


It was this week...........


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

man.  slayers got all kinds of avatrs to wear. he owes me an lsu one for a week


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

gonna make it for him now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

i will take it easy on the lil fella


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!Beat LSU!
> 
> Have a good weekend fellas, I'm about to head to hunting camp and I'll be back on Tuesday to see all of those UGA Avatars! Good luck to everyone heading out for Muzzleoader opener tomorrow!


He knows by now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Crickets chirping from Slayer,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

Boudreaux said:


> Do NOT take stock tips from this man!


Yea but I warned them about Death Valley and LSU 


brownceluse said:


> What are you tge football prophet? Get out of here buckeye.........?


that depends on if you are a LSU fan


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

Slayer knows he talked way to much and didn’t listen.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Slayer knows he talked way to much and didn’t listen.


Smack talking,,,,nice language,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i will take it easy on the lil fella


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 945891


Hilarious,,,,his ears are probably ringing,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2018)

Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.

Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!

Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Slayer knows he talked way to much and didn’t listen.



That’s always been the case! There’s no changing it!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice deer! Crank up the sausage factory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hilarious,,,,his ears are probably ringing,,,,



They were ringing at 8:00 this morning. Fellas, if you aren’t in the woods you’re crazy! Deer movement has been insane! This cooler weather is awesome! Saw 6 bucks yesterday afternoon and 4 this morning before I shot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats on the deer. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 945891


iiiuiu


Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.
> 
> Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!
> 
> Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!


nice job buddy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs shooting deer.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s always been the case! There’s no changing it!


Nice buck


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 945891


Rut rooh


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice buck man! And for once you made a post with "suck" in it that didn't mention my Vols. That therapy is really paying off!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Nice buck man! And for once you made a post with "suck" in it that didn't mention my Vols. That therapy is really paying off!


Lol ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.
> 
> Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!
> 
> Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!


Congrats


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2018)

I hope Elfiii doesnt have pics of that buck yet Slayer. Now that you done plastered it all over Gon........???


Congrats


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.
> 
> Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!
> 
> Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!


Nice buck,congrats,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Nice buck man! And for once you made a post with "suck" in it that didn't mention my Vols. That therapy is really paying off!


monday volsux


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.
> 
> Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!
> 
> Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!


 Slayer must still be in the woods. Nice buck deer my new buckeye bro


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer is doing what deer hunters do. In the stand again after shooting this one this morning.
> 
> Dawgs suck. Just no where as bad as Auburn!
> 
> Go Dawgs! I’ll change my avy when I get back to the house!



 Excellent buck. I ain't got squat at my place. Fixing to check out the action in the swamp behind my office here in Suwanee in a few minutes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Slayer must still be in the woods. Nice buck deer my new buckeye bro


 
Just got home..

Some of you folks should try this thing I call “deer hunting”..

It’s a very normal thing here in the South.. 

I just spent 4 days in a tree. There’s this crazy thing called “vacation time”.. I spend mine in a stand or on the water..

Might have mentioned it already in this thread a few times and posted a pic from from a stand on a buck I shot..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just got home..
> 
> Some of you folks should try this thing I call “deer hunting”..
> 
> ...


shouldnt you be in that swamp in suwannee with a light?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just got home..
> 
> Some of you folks should try this thing I call “deer hunting”..
> 
> ...


Oh. I'll be in the woods for an extended period starting next weekend. Owning your own business isn't always peachs and cream either. My vacation time only happens when my jobs can manage themselves.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> View attachment 946058


????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2018)

bullgator said:


> OK Slayer, since no one wants to have fun with this, I’m in. The only thing is we do this like men.......no points. I’ve had an feeling about this game anyway.
> I ALMOST took LSU in the pickems since it’s in Death Valley.




And since Bo was the 1st, he gets dibs on an Avy. I just threw a Gator cheerleader up for now. Let me know what you want.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2018)

That buckeye avatar is gonna be sweeetttt!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And since Bo was the 1st, he gets dibs on an Avy. I just threw a Gator cheerleader up for now. Let me know what you want.


I root for the dawgs, but look at her. Aye, aye, aye!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And since Bo was the 1st, he gets dibs on an Avy. I just threw a Gator cheerleader up for now. Let me know what you want.


I’m sorry, did you say something? BTW nice any.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And since Bo was the 1st, he gets dibs on an Avy. I just threw a Gator cheerleader up for now. Let me know what you want.


Gotta love the cheerleaders,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 17, 2018)

Love that avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I’ll take LSU and 14,,,,definitely,,,,




Ok Cary, pic your Avatar! I'll change it tomorrow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok Cary, pic your Avatar! I'll change it tomorrow.


Either M,go blue or LSU,you pick buds,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jess make sure she is blonde and that her skirt is as short as the one on the Gatta-


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Jess make sure she is blonde and that her skirt is as short as the one on the Gatta-


Those LSU girls are definitely hawt,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Those LSU girls are definitely hawt,,,,


Oh they are the best kind of hot. Dumb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Those LSU girls are definitely hawt,,,,





Patriot44 said:


> Oh they are the best kind of hot. Dumb.




How about this one?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about this one?


The dumber the better,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The dumber the better,,,,


----------

